# Kutztown Bicycle Swap meet September 17 thru 19



## Max (Aug 22, 2021)

Don't forget coming up at kutztown campgrounds


----------



## catfish (Aug 23, 2021)

Great news!


----------



## John G04 (Aug 23, 2021)

Whats the address again? Couldn’t find the original thread


----------



## Max (Aug 23, 2021)

John G04 said:


> Whats the address again? Couldn’t find the original thread



1129 saucony road kutztown pa 19530


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Remember; pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## Max (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## mike j (Aug 27, 2021)

Is this confirmed, Sept. 17,18, 19 ? I see other adds. for Sept.10, 11,12. Just to be sure.


----------



## Max (Aug 27, 2021)

September 17 18 19. Could not take down the old one sorry.  Still learning how to do this


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm trying to go! Had a blast at the last one, even if I didn't find all the sweet deals it was worth the drive.


----------



## Max (Sep 1, 2021)

Girlbike said:


> I'm trying to go! Had a blast at the last one, even if I didn't find all the sweet deals it was worth the drive.



Hope you can make it there will be more to see.


----------



## PLERR (Sep 1, 2021)

I updated the dates and flyer on the Bike Swap list.

E=-)


----------



## Tim s (Sep 13, 2021)

Looking to buy a Schwinn dealer sign 4 by 6 ft with a ten speed in the middle, light blue across the top and light red across the bottom, whole or half a sign. Send me a message if you have one. Tim


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2021)

Tim s said:


> Looking to buy a Schwinn dealer sign 4 by 6 ft with a ten speed in the middle, light blue across the top and light red across the bottom, whole or half a sign. Send me a message if you have one. Tim



Sorry do not. I will ask around for you.


----------



## ddmrk (Sep 13, 2021)

Looking for Raleigh chopper bikes, parts what ever you got


----------



## Max (Sep 14, 2021)

Will look thanks


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 15, 2021)

Anyone from Buffalo, NY area coming that will have room to transport an antique 28”wheel bike back to NY for a fee,
Please PM thank you.


----------



## John G04 (Sep 15, 2021)

So whos going? I’ll be there later on friday and saturday. Gonna bring a few bins of prewar/ postwar misc parts, few frames maybe some wheelsets too


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 16, 2021)

John G04 said:


> So whos going? I’ll be there later on friday and saturday. Gonna bring a few bins of prewar/ postwar misc parts, few frames maybe some wheelsets too



I want to, but I have to cover for a really good friend at work, so he can go to a stupid wedding.


----------



## ddmrk (Sep 16, 2021)

Anyone from Boylston MA coming ?? Need a 20” bike transported willing to compensate


----------



## kingsting (Sep 16, 2021)

I plan on going tomorrow for the day. I'll bring a mix of bikes to sell.


----------



## Springer Tom (Sep 16, 2021)

I'm going, bringing a lot of Schwinn stuff, 3 Cycletrucks, '54 Phantom, '59 Corvette, purple '66 Fastback.......’39 Elgin tool box tank bike


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2021)

Springer Tom said:


> I'm going, bringing a lot of Schwinn stuff, 3 Cycletrucks, '54 Phantom, '59 Corvette, purple '66 Fastback.......



Cool !


----------



## Driftpr (Sep 17, 2021)

Anyone interested on this bicycle and wheel set let me kno could drop them off at Kutztown Swap.
Columbia $325
S2 original painted $200
S2 original chrome $200


----------



## mike j (Sep 18, 2021)

Some photos of the show & a ride around the countryside.


----------



## nick tures (Sep 18, 2021)

mike j said:


> Some photos of the show & a ride around the countryside.
> 
> View attachment 1480645
> 
> anyone know whos stuff this was ?


----------



## Max (Sep 18, 2021)

Mike Delfino


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 19, 2021)

Hello someone posted these pictures of a Raleigh sports for sale . We are very very interested if someone could help us out with this one . We are collecting prewar Raleigh’s. Is and this one is perfect for are collection . Please let us know if anyone has information on him . Thank you so much Terry and tammy if any body can help us out we would pay a finders fee as well . (440)228-0291


----------

